# Eco-Friendly Bamboo Homes of Bali, Indonesia



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Interesting bamboo homes in Bali, Indonesia.  You can't buy land there, but you can get a 75 year lease which lets you build a home if you choose to.  Very open designs, "air conditioned" bed, etc.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I watched the video but I never heard them mention the cost of any of the homes. They're pretty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

The one that older couple built was $500,000.  :dollar::dollar:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

that's a lot of money to sweat I think. You'd think they'd be cheaper because they are made from bamboo


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2014)

VERY nice !  I would worry about it catching on fire.

Hard to believe how  pandas can eat that stuff.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Hard to believe how  pandas can eat that stuff.



I grow a lot of bamboo in my atrium, and once donated it to the Houston Zoo some winters back, when bamboo was scarce for the pandas.

 Pandas like to eat it fresh and green, when it looks like this :


----------

